# Math.signum



## The_S (18. Jan 2010)

Hi-Ho,

Math.signum sollte doch 0 zurückliefern, wenn der Parameter = 0 ist, 1, falls der Parameter positiv ist, und -1 falls der Parameter negativ ist. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?

Danke!


----------



## faetzminator (18. Jan 2010)

Eigentlich schon 
Math (Java Platform SE 6)
Math (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## The_S (18. Jan 2010)

OK, tut sie auch. Ich war nur gerade ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch gestanden :lol: . Sorry für die Belästigung.


----------

